# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Isthmia & Cynthia [Britannia & Suecia]

## Henry Casciaro

> Σαν να έχεις δίκιο... σε άσπρη παραλλαγή!


Aris, have posted this here as it did'nt seem right to include it in the Efthymiadis thread.

This is only a selection of the pages in the brochure, specifically on Cynthia and Isthmia. 
I really love these classic liners with their unique cruiser sterns and apparently they were very luxuriously appointed inside.
Just look at the prices for a 14 day cruise package!!

The Apollonia was also a very popular ship with British travellers and she was the first vessel used by Cosmos for these voyages. 
Let me know if you want me to scan other pages from the other vessels (Apollonia, Achilleus, Queen Frederica and Roma).

Henry.
scan0075.jpgscan0076.jpg

scan0077.jpg

scan0078.jpg

scan0079.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This is only a selection of the pages in the brochure, specifically on Cynthia and Isthmia. I really love these classic liners with their unique cruiser sterns and apparently they were very luxuriously appointed inside.
> Just look at the prices for a 14 day cruise package!!


This is exceptional. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Ellinis

Thank you once again Henry, this is really fascinating. I would really love to see the rest of the brochure!

I suppose that Cosmos was marketing the usual service as a cruise, maybe this is why it was so cheap. 

The Marseilles-Italy-Greece-Cyprus-Alexandria-Beirut run was done by HML for decades. The ships that were employed in this run were known as "Mediterranean ships" (Mesogeiaka). Unfortunately, the evolution of airplane made this passenger service unprofitable.
Competition included Adriatica, Zim and others.

Isthmia and Suecia were regarded by many as the most beautiful ships owned by HML. Personally, I can only agree.
Following is a painting of Isthmia by George Velentzas. It appeared in the book "Lefkoma Nautilias" of P.Spyropoulos.

isthmia2.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris,

Thanks for sharing this beautiful painting.

Am attaching this postcard of Isthmia which you may have seen already, but goes to show how elegant the interiors of these vessels were!

I wish they would still build cruise ships like this.........
Henry
scan0080.jpg

----------


## britanis

thats real design!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
not this plastic deco today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Thank you once again Henry, this is really fascinating. I would really love to see the rest of the brochure!
> 
> I suppose that Cosmos was marketing the usual service as a cruise, maybe this is why it was so cheap. 
> 
> The Marseilles-Italy-Greece-Cyprus-Alexandria-Beirut run was done by HML for decades. The ships that were employed in this run were known as "Mediterranean ships" (Mesogeiaka). Unfortunately, the evolution of airplane made this passenger service unprofitable.
> Competition included Adriatica, Zim and others.
> 
> Isthmia and Suecia were regarded by many as the most beautiful ships owned by HML. Personally, I can only agree.
> Following is a painting of Isthmia by George Velentzas. It appeared in the book "Lefkoma Nautilias" of P.Spyropoulos.
> ...


Aris,

Just a few more from the 1968/69 Cosmos brochure.......Enjoy.
Henry
scan0081.jpg

scan0082.jpg

scan0083.jpg

scan0084.jpg

scan0085.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

On the deck plan note the number of sharing WC and Showers. Really only a few cabins must have had private facilities. I remember the two beauties at Piraeus as a youth.

----------


## Ellinis

The interior of those hansome ladies was very well appointed. I especially liked the bar, with the fireplace and the wood panneling it resembled the ocean liners of that time.

Here is an aerial shot of one of two sisters. Is there a way to identify which of the two she is?

isthm-cynt1.jpg
Source: OLP (Piraeus port authority) periodical edition

----------


## Ellinis

Isthmia and Cynthia were laid up around 1970 near Piraeus. Their withdrawal marked the end of the fabulous Marseilles-Greece-Near East service that was run by HML since the 1930's.
A shot of one of the two sisters laid up has been uploaded here.

----------


## Rocinante

Φωτογραφια του Suecia στο Λονδινο εχει ανεβει στο Shipsnostalgia ΕΔΩ .

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ της Swedish Lloyd με ένα από τα δύο αδελφάκια.

Image1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ ποστάλ της Swedish Lloyd με ένα από τα δύο αδελφάκια.
> 
> Image1.jpg
> πηγή


Truly unusual!

----------


## τοξοτης

*Isthmia (HML: 1966-1970)*
Πηγή : http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300

Isthmia was built for Swedish Lloyd as the Suecia in 1929 by Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson, Newcastle. Her sistership was the Britannia, which became the Cynthia. She entered service in 1929 between G&ouml;teborg and London. In 1966 she was sold to HML, and entered service in 1967 as the Isthmia on a route Marseille-Genoa-Piraeus-Alexandria-Port Said-Beirut. She was broken up in Turkey in 1973. 
*Official Hellenic Mediterranean Lines postcards of Isthmia.*
 
*Photo: © Don Smith.* 


*Scan: Fakta om Fartyg*

*Scan: Fakta om Fartyg* 

*Cynthia (HML: 1966-1973)*
Πηγή :http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300 
Cynthia was built for Swedish Lloyd as the Britannia in 1929 by Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson, Newcastle. Her sistership was the Suecia, which became the Isthmia. She entered service in 1929 between G&ouml;teborg and London. In 1966 she was sold to HML, and entered service in 1967 as the Cynthia on a route Marseille-Genoa-Piraeus-Alexandria-Port Said-Beirut-Naples-Marseille. She was broken up in Italy in 1973. 

*Photo: © Don Smith.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω εχουμε την ανακοινωση της 7ης Αυγουστου 1966 για την πωληση του _Britannia (Cynthia)_  και του *Suecia (Isthmia)* στην ΕΛΜΕΣ!

19660807 Isthmia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Cynthia (HML: 1966-1973)
>  Πηγή :http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300
>  Cynthia was built for Swedish Lloyd as the Britannia in 1929 by Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson, Newcastle. Her sistership was the Suecia, which became the Isthmia. She entered service in 1929 between G&ouml;teborg and London. In 1966 she was sold to HML, and entered service in 1967 as the Cynthia on a route Marseille-Genoa-Piraeus-Alexandria-Port Said-Beirut-Naples-Marseille. She was broken up in Italy in 1973.*
> *


Ιδου και μια φωτογραφια του *Britannia* απο το ωραιοτατο βιβλιο του Laurence Dunn, Thames Shipping, Carmania Press, 1992

b.jpg
Copyright: Laurence Dunn

----------


## τοξοτης

¶ριστη φωτογραφία Νίκο του BRITANNIA , τόσο φυσική που νομίζω ότι θα μπώ μέσα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ιδου και μια φωτογραφια του *Britannia* απο το ωραιοτατο βιβλιο του Laurence Dunn, Thames Shipping, Carmania Press, 1992
> 
> b.jpg
> Copyright: Laurence Dunn


Το *Cynthia* της ΕΛΜΕΣ στις 23 Σεπτεμβριου 1973 (απο τον Ταχυδρομο της Αλεξανδρειας)


19730923 Cynthia.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Ισθμια ενα εκ των δυο αδελφων πλοιων που αγορασε η ΕΛΜΕΣ   το 1966 απο την Σουηδια  τα οποια ηταν Βρετανικης κατασκευης του 1929 και απασχοληθηκαν σε πλοες στην Μεσογειο_
Isthmia H.M.L.jpg
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photo George!....... Thank you so much

Henry.

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Το Ισθμια ενα εκ των δυο αδελφων πλοιων που αγορασε η ΕΛΜΕΣ το 1966 απο την Σουηδια τα οποια ηταν Βρετανικης κατασκευης του 1929 και απασχοληθηκαν σε πλοες στην Μεσογειο_
> Isthmia H.M.L.jpg
> _Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_


ΕΞΟΧΗ !!!φωτογραφία , φίλε σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σπάνια φωτογραφία του 1972 από τον φωτογράφο Trevor Jones του πανέμορφου Cynthia βγαλμένου από άλλη εποχή, στον Πειραιά:

Τι δεν θα έδινα να ταξιδέψω για την Μασσαλία με τέτοιο καράβι σήμερα.

ShipSpotting.com

© Chris Howell
πηγή shipspotting

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA ευχαριστούμε τόσο εσένα για την ωραιότατη φωτογραφία που μας παρουσίασες όσο και τον δημιουργό της φωτογράφο Trevor Jones

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη  η φωτογραφια του Cynthia!!! Απο τον καταπληκτικο   καραβολατρη   Trevor Jones!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Οταν ο Peter Stafford συναντησε το ενα εκ των δυο αδελφων πλοιων Isthmia η Cynthia το καλοκαιρι του 1969_
Isthmia or sister   Piraeus 1969 Peter Stafford.jpg

_Αν δουμε και ολοκληρη την φωτογραφια πισω απο το πλοιο της ΕΛΜΕΣ ακολουθει ο Κολοκοτρωνης /Γεωργιος Ποταμιανος_ 
Isthmia or sister & Kolokotronis- Piraeus 1969 Peter Stafford.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε TSS! 
Το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ φαίνεται οτι να έχει περισσότερο δρόμο από το ποστάλι της ΕλΜες.

Και από εμένα ένα καρέ από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία που δείχνει ενα από τα δύο αδελφάκια παροπλισμένο στην Κυνοσούρα στα τελευταία του...

Image21.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το πανέμορφο Cynthia φωτογραφημένο από τον Chris Howell στη Μασσαλία

ShipSpotting.com

© Chris Howell



πηγή shipspotting

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αλεξανδρε πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!! 
 Επισης   ν'αναφερουμε οτι το copyright  της ανωτερω φωτογραφιας ειναι του "Αρχοντα" Καραβολατρη Trevor Jones απο το μακρυνο 1972_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραία βαπόρια αυτά τα δύο,τα πρόλαβα απόμαχα πιά στο Αμπελάκι.

----------


## Ellinis

To CYNTHIA στη Γένοβα σε μια φωτογραφία που φαίρνει σε αυτές του Αlex Duncan

Cynthia at Genoa ebay.jpg
πηγή

και ένα ωραίο πόστερ από το καιρό που τα δυο αδελφά ταξίδευαν στη βόρεια θάλασσα.
Svenska-Lloyd.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φαίνεται ότι η εταιρεία κατέβαινε γιά καμιά κρουαζιέρα στην Μεσόγειο διότι στην αφίσσα γράφει MED.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και ανήκαν στη Swedish Llloyd, η αφίσα είναι στα σουηδικά και το med εκεί σημαίνει "με"

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μιας και ανήκαν στη Swedish Llloyd, η αφίσα είναι στα σουηδικά και το med εκεί σημαίνει "με"


Περίεργο και ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ¶ρη ότι η διαφήμιση αναφέρει και την Γαλλία. Επειδή το έψαξα, σε καμμία βιβλιογραφία ή άλλο έντυπο δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση του Γκέτεμποργκ με Γαλλία παρά αποκλειστικά και μόνο με το Tilbury. Ίσως να ήταν μία μικρή περίοδος πριν την πώλησή τους στην ΕΛ-ΜΕΣ που προσέγγιζαν και γαλλικό λιμάνι ή κάποιο σχέδιο που δεν υλοποιήθηκε.

----------


## Ellinis

πραγματικά παράξενο Αλέξανδρε. Μήπως το εννοούσαν σαν προέκταση με κάποια ανταπόκριση; 
Πάντως με την ευκαιρία να βάλω και αυτή τη νοσταλγική φωτογραφία που το δείχνει να αναχωρεί από το Τilbury με τους ατμούς να φεύγουν προφανώς από τον "εργάτη" που δουλεύει.

Image1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα μεταξύ των ναυτιλιακών εταιριών της Σουηδίας που εξυπηρετούσαν την Βόρειο θάλασσα ήταν και η Thule Line η οποία είχε πέντε καράβια στην γραμμή της Αγγλίας από το λιμάνι Γκέτεμποργκ της Σουηδίας. Το 1916 η Thule απορροφήθηκε από την επίσης σουηδική Svenska Lloyd (αγγλιστί Swedish Lloyd) η οποία διατήρησε τα σινιάλα της πρώτης με την λευκή τσιμινιέρα και τον μπλε δίσκο με το κίτρινο αστέρι. Το 1919 η εταιρία αγόρασε ένα μεταχειρισμένο καράβι του 1901 το οποίο ονόμασε Patricia και το δρομολόγησε αρχικά προς το Νιούκαστλ και αργότερα προς Λονδίνο. Θέλοντας να ενδυναμώσει την γραμμή της Αγγλίας με νέα μεγαλύτερα καράβια, η Swedish Lloyd, έδωσε το 1928 εντολή στα ναυπηγεία Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson στο Wallsend του Νιούκαστλ για την ναυπήγηση ενός διδύμου καραβιών 5.000 περίπου τόνων grt. Το πρώτο καθελκύστηκε στις 24 Ιανουαρίου του 1929 με το όνομα Suecia (Σουηδία στα λατινικά), και στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου ακολούθησε το δεύτερο Britannia (λατινικά Βρετανία). Τα αδελφά πλοία είχαν τελικά χωρητικότητα 4.661 τόνους grt, μήκος 114 μέτρα και πλάτος 15, είχαν χωρητικότητα 265 επιβατών σε δύο θέσεις (220 Α΄ θέσης και 45 Β΄ θέσης), τρεις ατμοστρόβιλους Parsons 5.700 ίππων με καύσιμη ύλη το κάρβουνο, που κινούσαν μία έλικα με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 17,5 κόμβων (max 19,5). Τα δύο καράβια παρόλο που κατασκευάστηκαν σαν φορτηγο-ποστάλια είχαν άριστες αναλογίες με την λεπτή τσιμινιέρα να δεσπόζει, πρύμη τύπου counter stern, αμπάσα υπερκατασκευή και ψηλά κατάρτια με μπίγες στην πλώρη και την πρύμη και λόγω της υψηλής ταχύτητάς τους μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετούν την μεγάλης απόστασης γραμμή Γκέτεμποργκ-Λονδίνου με άνεση προσφέροντας ένα πολυτελές και άνετο περιβάλλον στους επιβάτες τους πρωτόγνωρο για την δεκαετία του 30. Τα σαλόνια και η τραπεζαρία του καραβιού ήταν ντυμένα με ξύλινες επιφάνειες που παρέπεμπαν στον χαρακτηριστικό κομψό διάκοσμο των αγγλικών καραβιών. Πρώτο το Suecia, με την χαρακτηριστική μαύρη φορεσιά της SL, ξεκίνησε στις 15 Ιουνίου του 1929 την γραμμή του Λονδίνου (Tilbury) και στις 18 ακολούθησε το Britannia. Τα καράβια αυτά αρχικά είχαν ευπάθεια στον μεγάλο κυματισμό και ρολλάριζαν υπερβολικά και αργότερα προστέθηκε προέκταση στην καρίνα τους για τον περιορισμό του φαινομένου. Το 1937 τα δύο καράβια ανακαινίστηκαν και το Suecia που ήταν στα ναυπηγεία Eriksberg του Γκέτεμποργκ, στις 4 Μαρτίου του 1937 κατά την διάρκεια καθέλκυσης στα ίδια ναυπηγεία ενός δεξαμενόπλοιου, του Kollbjorg, χάθηκε ο έλεγχος της καθέλκυσης του δεξαμενόπλοιου με αποτέλεσμα να εμβολίσει το αγκυροβολημένο Suecia που βυθίστηκε σε όρθια θέση με τα νερά να φτάνουν μέχρι το ύψος της υπερκατασκευής. Η ανέλκυση και αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς κράτησε τρεις μήνες και τον Ιούνιο επέστρεψε στην ενεργό υπηρεσία. Κατά την ανακαίνιση έγινε μετατροπή και στα δύο που τώρα έκαιγαν πετρέλαιο αντί κάρβουνου. Σχεδόν έναν χρόνο μετά, το 1938, το αδελφάκι του Britannia κάθισε στα αβαθή στο Southend του Τάμεση ευτυχώς χωρίς ζημιές. Κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου τα καράβια παρέμειναν παροπλισμένα στο Γκέτεμποργκ καθώς η Σουηδία ήταν ουδέτερο κράτος, και το 1945 με την λήξη του πολέμου μετέφεραν άγγλους στρατιώτες από την Γερμανία και την Ολλανδία στην Αγγλία. Ήδη, από το 1939 η Swedish Lloyd είχε παραγγείλει στα σουηδικά ναυπηγεία Gotaverken του Γκέτεμποργκ ένα μεγαλύτερο δηζελοκίνητο ποστάλι επίσης για την γραμμή της Αγγλίας, το οποίο όμως λόγω του πολέμου παρέμενε ημιτελές στα ναυπηγεία για να ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή του το 1946 με το όνομα Saga (ΙΙ). Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1946 τα δύο καράβια επέστρεψαν στην γνώριμη γραμμή τους. Το 1947 φόρεσαν την λευκή μεταπολεμική φορεσιά της Swedish Lloyd και το 1948 πάλι με την μαύρη φορεσιά ναυλώθηκαν σαν πλωτά ξενοδοχεία για τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του Λονδίνου και στην συνέχεια έκαναν κάποιες κρουαζιέρες στην Βόρειο θάλασσα. Το 1950 τα καράβια μετασκευάστηκαν μερικώς και «ψήλωσε» η υπερκατασκευή της πλώρης στο ύψος της ανοικτής περατζάδας επίσης, προεκτάθηκε η υπερκατασκευή στην πρύμη με μία προσθήκη καμπινών πληρώματος. Το 1951 με την αύξηση της επιβατικής κίνησης στην γραμμή του Λονδίνου ναυπηγήθηκε και νέο μεγαλύτερο καράβι, το Patricia (III)-μετέπειτα Ariadne/Bon Vivant του Χανδρή. Την δεκαετία του 50 τα δύο αδελφά εκτελούσαν το δρομολόγιο τον χειμώνα, ενώ το καλοκαίρι τα αντικαθιστούσαν τα δύο μεγαλύτερα τα οποία έκαναν και κρουαζιέρες. Το 1956 άλλαξε η χωρητικότητά τους σε επιβάτες που τώρα ήταν 127 Α΄ θέσης, 124 Β΄ θέσης και 92 σε κοιτώνες κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες όταν εκτελούσαν έκτακτο δρομολόγιο. Την διετία 1956-57 τα μεγαλύτερα Saga και Patricia αποδείχτηκαν πολύ μεγάλα για τις ανάγκες της γραμμής και πουλήθηκαν το μεν πρώτο το 1956 στην γαλλική Compagnie Generale Transatlantique (CGT) με το νέο όνομα Ville de Bordeaux, το δε δεύτερο το 1957 στην Hamburg America Line με το νέο όνομα Ariadne. Έτσι τα μικρότερα Suecia και Britannia παρέμειναν κυρίαρχοι στην γραμμή και κατά την διάρκεια του χειμώνα πλέον εκτελούσαν ταυτόχρονα ένα δρομολόγιο πλέον κάθε Σάββατο από την αντίθετη πλευρά και ενδιάμεσα όποτε ήταν στο Tilbury εκτελούσαν χρέη πλωτού ξενοδοχείου για πρόσθετα έσοδα. Το 1966 η Swedish Lloyd απέκτησε το νεότευκτο φέρρυ Saga (III)-μετέπειτα Φαιστός των Μινωϊκών, το οποίο μοιραίως εκτόπισε τα δύο ποστάλια που βγήκαν προς πώληση. Τον Ιούλιο της ίδιας χρονιάς βρήκαν αγοραστή τις Ελληνικές Μεσογειακές Γραμμές (ΕΛΜΕΣ-HML) αλλά παρέμειναν στην γραμμή τους μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο που έκαναν το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο από το Tilbury προς το Γκέτεμποργκ. Τον Οκτώβριο τα δύο καράβια αποχαιρέτησαν την Σουηδία και έφτασαν στον Πειραιά για νέα μετασκευή. Στην νέα αυτή μετασκευή καταργήθηκαν οι κοιτώνες και τα καράβια επανήλθαν στην αρχική τους χωρητικότητα των δύο θέσεων, δημιουργήθηκε εξωτερική πισίνα πίσω από την γέφυρα στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα και αναβαθμίστηκαν όλοι οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι. Με την νέα γκρι φορεσιά της ΕΛΜΕΣ και την χαρακτηριστική κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα με την μπλε φάσα τα καράβια εγγράφονται στην θυγατρική της Cia Armadora de Sudamerica S.A με σημαία Παναμά και με τα νέα ονόματα το μεν Suecia σε Isthmia, το δε Britannia σε Cynthia. Η νέα τους κυκλική γραμμή, ένας συνδυασμός μεσογειακού δρομολογίου-κρουαζιέρας 15 ημερών, είχε αφετηρία την Μασσαλία και ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς την Γένοβα, την Νάπολη, τον Πειραιά, την Αλεξάνδρεια, την Λεμεσό, και την Βηρυτό με επιστροφή από τα ίδια σχεδόν λιμάνια σε αντίστροφη φορά. Η γραμμή αυτή ήταν ιδανική για κρουαζιέρα σύμφωνα με τα δεδομένα της εποχής και με την ύπαρξη πισίνας και χώρων ηλιοθεραπείας, οργάνωση πολλών δραστηριοτήτων όπως χορός με ορχήστρα, παιχνιδιών μπίνγκο και ιπποδρομιών με ξύλινα αλογάκια στο ανοικτό κατάστρωμα, αρκετοί tour operators από την Γαλλία και την Αγγλία την διαφήμιζαν σαν κρουαζιέρα. Το 1969 τα δύο καράβια εγγράφηκαν σε νέα θυγατρική εταιρία την Corinthian Navigation Co. Ltd, άλλαξαν σημαία σε κυπριακή με λιμάνι νηολογίου την Αμμόχωστο. Το 1970 μετά από παροπλισμό στην Κυνοσούρα πρώτο το Isthmia πουλήθηκε για διάλυση σε Τούρκους διαλυτές και τον Οκτώβριο του 1973 ξεκίνησε η διάλυσή του στο Καρτάλ, κοντά στην Κων/πολη. Τον ίδιο μήνα πουλήθηκε και το Isthmia σε ιταλούς διαλυτές που το οδήγησαν στην Vado κοντά στην Σαβόνα για να συναντήσει το ίδιο τέλος. Αυτή ήταν η σύντομη ιστορία των δύο από τα πιο πετυχημένα και μακροβιότερα ποστάλια της Βόρειας θάλασσας τα οποία όμως έκαναν ένα σύντομο μόνο πέρασμα από τα νερά μας.

Το Suecia με την μαύρη του φορεσιά και πριν το «ψήλωμα της πλώρης»
Suecia_original.jpg

Το Britannia στην αρχική του μορφή
britannia.jpg

Το Suecia βυθισμένο στα ναυπηγεία Eriksberg

Suecia2-1929.jpg

Το Suecia μετά την μετασκευή

Suecia5.jpg

Το Cynthia της ΕΛ-ΜΕΣ
Cynthia_Piraeus.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting, tynebuiltships.co.uk

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως πάντα απολαυστική η αναδρομή στην ιστορία των δυο πλοίων που μας χάρισες.  :Fat: 
Αυτό με την προέκτασης της καρίνας δεν το είχα υπόψη μου οτι γινόταν τότε. Πως άραγε το κάνανε;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Όπως πάντα απολαυστική η αναδρομή στην ιστορία των δυο πλοίων που μας χάρισες. 
> Αυτό με την προέκτασης της καρίνας δεν το είχα υπόψη μου οτι γινόταν τότε. Πως άραγε το κάνανε;


Σε ευχαριστώ ¶ρη για τα καλά σου λόγια. Η προέκταση της καρίνας γίνεται με την προσθήκη του Bilge Keel που είναι είτε σε μορφή κάθετου φτερού που προσαρμόζεται στην καρίνα (όπως τα ιστιοπλοϊκά) ή ζωνάρια πάνω στην καρίνα που περιορίζουν το ρολλάρισμα. Περισσότερα εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilge_keel

----------


## Ellinis

Το CYNTHIA γυρνάει με τη βοήθεια του ρυμουλκού ΘΗΣΕΥΣ του Μάτσα.

Cynthia.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Isthmia.jpg

Δεν σώζονται πολλές φωτογραφίες των δίδυμων Isthmia/Cynthia της ΕΛΜΕΣ από το μάλλον σύντομο πέρασμά τους από την Ελλάδα και βρήκα στο shipsnostalgia αυτή την όμορφη φωτογραφία του Isthmia που νομίζω ότι δείχνει τις όμορφες γραμμές του πλοίου.

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

To ΙΣΘΜΙΑ της Ελ.Μες σε ένα ιταλικό λιμάνι, ενώ σε πρώτο πλάνο βλέπουμε την πρύμνη κάποιου ελληνικού πλοίου και μια κλασσική κοφτή πλώρη. Φωτο: Ian Schiffman

Isthmia.jpg

Mε την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω και μια αφίσα του Σουηδικού Λλόυδ από την εποχή που τα δυο αδελφά ταξιδεύαν στη γραμμή της Βόρειας Θάλασσας μαζί με το πρώην ΠΑΤΡΙΣ II των Εμπειρίκων.
1920s-Swedish-Suede-Ocean-Liner-Art-Travel-Advertisement.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Την μπροσούρα της Сosmos με αυτή την ωραία πόζα του ΚΥΝΘΙΑ cynthia.jpg την είχαμε δει παλιότερα



> Η μπροσούρα της Cosmos Cruises του 1969/70 με  αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πλοία, όπως τα ΚΥΝΘΙΑ, ΙΣΘΜΙΑ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελμες. Εδώ μπορείτε να τη δείτε ολόκληρη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164722 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164723 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164724 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164725 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164726


Να ανεβάσω δυο πιο κοντινές εικόνες όπου  βλέπουμε τα σαλόνια των δυο αδελφών, με τη βαριά βορειο-ευρωπαϊκή  επίπλωση.
cynthia lounge.jpgisthmia lounge.jpg
Και ένα σχέδιο του BRITANNIA, δηλαδή του ΙΣΘΜΙΑ
britania.jpg

----------

